# 20g, Dutch type try



## toulassi (Oct 6, 2017)

I started two months before, I bought the set up was low tech(20 g, 24'', 12'' and 18''. Tried dutch type, upgraded the tank with pressurized co2 and upgraded light (but made bad choice with lighting i think  ). Upgraded filter to cannister eheim2217, it really made difference clear water and good water flow, using external co2 reactor with spray bar, which increase gas exchange.

attaching few photos from day i got this setup and the way changes i made. Got plants from slipfinger, so helpful person gave lot of suggestion and ideas. 

Green spot alage is on few plants, after some research, most saying may be phosphate deficiency, So adding phosphate now have to wait two to three weeks to see the result. Nitrate value is too high its almost 80ppm, did many water change as suggested by many, however still same nitrate value, but fish all doing well. I have Rummynose tetra 9, Cardinal 5, Oto 3 now (3 died) , siamese 2, golden alage eater 1, Apistos male and female? which eat all the shrimps and germanram 1.

Any suggestion pls feel free too


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Tank looks great. 

All the plants look nice and healthy.

Your fish load will defiantly raise your nitrates. 

Are you still dosing what I gave you?


----------



## toulassi (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes, still dosing the same but reduced the dose to half started seeing thread algae before but it’s gone now. Now adding KH2PO4 on top , read that it will reduce green spot algae by increase plants nutrient intake don’t know how far it’s true though. 

Yes plants are healthy getting new shoots. Need trimming. Thanks


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Any updates bud?


----------



## toulassi (Oct 6, 2017)

*Update after 5 months*

Just got video link ......


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks fantastic! Did the raising the Phosphates help with the green spot algae?


----------

